# Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag funktioniert nicht mehr - AC4BFSP.exe funktioniert nicht mehr



## Windows7x64 (17. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

seit kurzem funktioniert Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag im Einzel- als auch im Mehrspielermodus bei mir nicht mehr. Zu sehen bekomme ich die Meldung "AC4BFSP.exe funktioniert nicht mehr" bzw. im Mehrspielermodus "AC4BFMP.exe funktioniert nicht mehr".

Die Hilfestellungen zu diesem Problem sind hier im Netz sehr dünn gesät und haben mich bisher nicht weitergebracht. Auf youtube erklärte jemand, dass es im Kompatibilitätsmodus (auf Win XP) wieder funktionieren würde. Dies kann ich bei mir leider nicht bestätigen.

Hat jemand noch Tipps wie ich das Spiel wieder zum Laufen kriege?

Ich nutze Windows 10.

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Windows7x64 (20. Februar 2018)

Hat sich erledigt. Das Problem tauchte mit einem Windows 10 Update auf. Wenig später gab es dann auch noch ein Update für die Grafikkarte und jetzt läuft alles wieder. Kann nur empfehlen diese Windows-Updates zu unterdrücken.


----------

